# Hauptmenü für Spiel



## BooWseR (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich soll ein Spiel für die Uni schreiben, was soweit auch gut geklappt hat. Ich hab mich für ein Applet entschieden, Gott weiß warum. Nun hat ein Gruppenmitglied das Menü soweit fertig, jedoch mit JFrame. Ist es möglich diese beiden zu verknüpfen? Oder wie würdet ihr ein Menü für das Spiel realisieren? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Androbin (28. Mai 2014)

Also ich (und viele andere) würden dir von JFrame abraten !!!
Verwende stattdessen ein JPanel, das hat viele Gründe !!!
Außerdem kannst du dieses Problem-los zum Applet hinzufügen !!!


----------

